# Nexium



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiI have been on Nexium 40 mg 4 weeks now, but over the past couple of days, I have had a sore throat and my tongue feels swollen.Anyone had this? and what have you done about it?Fiona


----------

